# Giving Up



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*N2Mischief*: It takes a wise woman to know her limits, and know how to maximize her joys. Lovely Misha will be a continual joy to you as a beloved pet, and you can show her to us all you want. Good for you for sorting things out as you have. I hereby award you "Best Show of Sense"! Now go take a nap.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

you didn't give up..It sounds like a very thought out decision and you are going to enjoy her.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That's fine! But...you live in an area with UKC shows. They are small, fun, cheap, no handlers or products allowed and you can show them with a regular haircut.  
There are several coming up soon: six shows at the end of May in Claremont, two in June in Bloomington and four in July. 
he he he

No, seriously, If you wish to have her be a pet only then that is what she shall be.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Outwest! The groomer is going to take one more look at her tomorrow before hair cut, I know she has grown (she looks huge! lol). She was going to be my "handler" even though she hasn't done it in many years. If she still wants to take her to some UKC shows, I'll go for it. I was holding off getting her papers, because she came with limited, and if I was going to show her, her breeder was going to let me use the "kennel" name on her papers. Don't I have to get the AKC papers to get the UKC papers???


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You can have a limited registration and register with UKC. You don't need to get full registration. You can't have her spayed yet, though. It is cinchy to get a temporary UKC number, also. Any points she might earn in UKC are held until a permanent registration is obtained. You don't have to show her, of course. But, UKC is available to you if you want. 
Just in case. It does look like they changes some of the rules, so I will need to read them myself, but here is the form:
http://www.ukcdogs.com/Web.nsf/WebPages/Registration/FormInterstitial?Open&PDF=fo6adm.pdf


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

It's totally fine. It's not giving up at all. Enjoy Misha and continue to take tons of pictures and share them with us.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't want you to think I believe you should show Misha. I only wanted to offer an alternative that is easier and close by. I think a poodle pet has the very best life of all.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Boy, you have a packed schedule. Showing should be fun and not another job to do. If you do want to show her UKC sounds like a fun alternative venue. Just having a regular haircut on her should save you a lot of time and effort. If not just kick back and relax a little.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You and only you can decide what works best for you and your situation. Some dogs are not made for showing and some situations just won't allow for it. Clip her down and enjoy her and know you did your best to make this happen.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I AM an empty nester and have been taking Jazz and Zoe to obedience training, one day a week each. I will try one trial this summer but I don't think I will go farther. I do it 1. to increase obedience with the long term goal of getting them to heel off leash and 2. to bond with them as I take them each separately. I have in the past stopped Zoe's classes when I felt she was too young and timid and stopped Jazzes' classes when I felt he wasn't enjoying it. They are seeming more ok with it now, but it is a time commitment, work and quite frankly I don't think it's all that much fun for them. So after this trial- which I am doing because I've taken them this far I should try one trial, I will likely stop. I can't imagine having done this when I had children around! Give yourself a break, enjoy your lovely darling and have FUN with her. I know I will get horrible flak for this, but "showing" is more for the handler then the dog in my opinion.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So I sent Misha to the groomer today with my daughter, called my daughter when she got there. The groomer doesn't want to cut her down yet, lol. She wants to take her to a couple of puppy matches first and just see how she does, then make a decision. 

I told her if she wants to continue, I will go along with it for now, but the showing is all her. I will go, and I will cheer, and I will pay, lol. Sheesh!

She said that at the puppy matches the teeth won't be a problem. That she has a cute body and nice movement. Her tail set is a little low and again with small bone and small features. So I guess we will see.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

This is not giving up. You merely delaying the prospect so you can focus your energy on other more important thing right now in your life. In the future, you may find yourself in a situation that allow you to show toy poodles. 

Do keep us posted!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

It's not giving up at all. Sometimes the timing isn't right in life and by all means, it sounds like you have a schedule already fuller then what most people can handle. 
Misha can care less whether she is a show dog or not because she already knows she is perfect in your eyes 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

all that jazz said:


> II know I will get horrible flak for this, but "showing" is more for the handler then the dog in my opinion.


You won't get flack from me.  I think it is a fun hobby and my dog seems to like the attention (ie: he is having fun, too). Serious breeders might feel differently.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Therapy*

*Therapy: Healing power or quality*

I have a little different take on this post: you talked about fun and therapy---and I just wonder if one class in basic confirmation, showing, might give you the closure that you are seeking. Either you will have a terrific, fun, time and feel like you are doing something for "you," or you will feel exhausted and wish that you would have never taken the class. 

Perhaps a 6-8 week experiment might be worth your time. Then, you will not live with regret. HerdingStdPoodle


----------

